# No DSL for me



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 27, 2006)

OK, I love living out in the boonies.  I can shoot, play loud music all night long, listen to the coyotes, and hell, go around my property naked (so be prepared if you come to visit!).  But damn, I can't get DSL, even though my phone companies website say I can.  If I want to go wireless, I'll have to get a tower built, and I'm a cheap bastard.

So I guess my next option is, are those "fast" dial ups really any faster?

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2006)

No not really but do you have cable or dish or direct tv if so they have internet commection that is not that bad it is better than dial up anyway thought I would share.


----------



## KempoShaun (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.hughesnet.com

They rock, check them out!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 27, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> No not really but do you have cable or dish or direct tv if so they have internet commection that is not that bad it is better than dial up anyway thought I would share.


Nope.  Too far from civilization for cable, and would need the tower for direct TV as well.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Nope. Too far from civilization for cable, and would need the tower for direct TV as well.


 

to bad jeff I can feel your pain but I have no answers for you tonight


----------



## Carol (Dec 28, 2006)

If you have a laptop, you may be able to get wireless broadband through Sprint or Verizon.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Jeff that is to bad.  I know one of my students could not get it for the longest time.  Then eventually his satellite company started a DSL program and wallah he joined the rest of us.  It is coming your way it will only be a matter of time.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> OK, I love living out in the boonies.  I can shoot, play loud music all night long, listen to the coyotes, and hell, go around my property naked (so be prepared if you come to visit!).  But damn, I can't get DSL, even though my phone companies website say I can.  If I want to go wireless, I'll have to get a tower built, and I'm a cheap bastard.
> 
> So I guess my next option is, are those "fast" dial ups really any faster?
> 
> Jeff



That sucks, Jeff.  Wish I had a solution for ya.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 28, 2006)

What about your cable company Jeff?


----------



## matt.m (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah wireless, or cable modem......that is what I thought of immediately as well.  Good luck to you bud


----------



## Infinite (Dec 28, 2006)

There are more than one form of DSL what you can not get is ADSL but what you CAN get is IDSL.

IDSL is slower and uses ISDN type architecture but it will work you end up with around 147k per second rather than oh 6.0m per second.

Still it will be FAR FAR faster than dialup.

Do a search earthlink was the best company I found doing IDSL.

--Will


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 29, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> What about your cable company Jeff?


Too far out in the boonies for cable unfortunately!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 29, 2006)

Infinite said:


> There are more than one form of DSL what you can not get is ADSL but what you CAN get is IDSL.
> 
> IDSL is slower and uses ISDN type architecture but it will work you end up with around 147k per second rather than oh 6.0m per second.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll be looking into that!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Jeff hang in there it will eventually get out your way.  Like I said earlier a friend of mine just got it through his satellite company.  Until a few months ago it was unavailable.  It will come your way soon.


----------



## hemi (Dec 29, 2006)

I feel your pain, for many years I lived out in the sticks no cable or DSL we didnt even have 911 services until a few years ago. When I checked into Sat internet I was told I would have to place a tower and have dial up because the download would come from the Dish and uploads would be through dial up. On top of that they wanted $500 for a tower and another 3 or 400 for the equipment. I ended up moving to a small town closer to Dallas but my dad still lives out in that area. Last year Sprint ran a trunk line and now offers DSL and we were ten miles from anything. So I think soon you may be able to get DSL. 

You might also check into internet through the power lines? I read somewhere that they were working on that I dont know if its a reality yet but something to check into. 

You might also check both dish companies one may offer service in placed the other will not?


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

KempoShaun said:


> http://www.hughesnet.com
> 
> They rock, check them out!


 
For that price they BETTER rock..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2006)

That is expensive.  Wow!  

However if you do not have any other choices.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 29, 2006)

I live in the boonies and I use the Hughes satellite system, it isn't DSL, but our phonelines are so old they only support transfer rates up to 18.8kbps, so it is the only option.  

Lamont


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

Blindside said:


> I live in the boonies and I use the Hughes satellite system, it isn't DSL, but our phonelines are so old they only support transfer rates up to 18.8kbps, so it is the only option.
> 
> Lamont


 


Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is expensive. Wow!
> 
> However if you do not have any other choices.


 
Ditto..


----------

